# All the single ladies!!! Except...



## Blake Bowden (Apr 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;sb9eL3ejXmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb9eL3ejXmE[/video]


----------



## owls84 (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, My fiancÃ©'s daughter LOVES this song. She knows the dance and everything. I cry when this song comes on now as well but not because I like it.


----------

